# Nargusta burl and blackwood



## haddenhailers (Jul 25, 2013)

Y'all ever seen this stuff? Got it from my wood stabilizer and apparently it's pretty expensive! Would love to get some more but going to have to find a source for it I think!


[attachment=28147]

Andrew Hadden

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 25, 2013)

Also called canxan or canshan negro... beautiful, almost impossible to find. I lucked into a few pieces, and have a call in process post in the game call section with pics of a barrel. Been doing other things so havent decided on an insert wood, yet.

Great looking call.


----------



## haddenhailers (Jul 25, 2013)

That is gorgeous stuff! Thanks for showing it to me. I think this piece may have had some color in it.

Thanks for the kind words SENC!

Andrew Hadden


----------



## Tclem (Oct 30, 2013)

As always they look good. Never get tired of seeing a new call you made
Tony


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2013)

Nargusta can be found on ebay pretty easy. I believe it is an iron wood of sorts


----------



## Jdaschel (Oct 30, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nargusta can be found on ebay pretty easy. I believe it is an iron wood of sorts


+1 ebay is the place to get it.


----------

